# How to improve tiling style



## ollemar (Feb 18, 2012)

great tips indeed


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Great tips, but what if you are tiling diagonally?

Mark


----------



## nathan.hawk (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. So, at all edges (ends) should always be cut tiles, and the consistency or symmetry should always hold on both ends?


----------



## stefanmuc2k (Dec 18, 2011)

Jackofall1 said:


> Great tips, but what if you are tiling diagonally?


I'm not quite sure, I've never done diagonal tiling on the wall, only on the floor. (As I said at the beginning - I'm not a professional, just passing on some tips I found useful.)

The problem for diagonal tiles is that you always need to cut when tiling against a straight border. So I think the equivalent for rule 1, would be to avoid having one tile very small and the other very big. (E.g. avoid having a 5% / 95% setup, depending on the size of the tiles.)

Then in the corner, if you have to cut both tiles (rather than having one full, and one cut at 50%) continue with cut tiles on the adjoining wall.

Tiling up to a decorative border you'd want one tile at exactly 50%, the other one a full tile. But in this case you can't avoid having cut tiles all along the border. On my skill level that would look ragged, so personally I wouldn't attempt that. (But if you are really good at cutting tiles, that might not be an issue.) If you are tiling up to the ceiling that should be ok, though. However in that case the ceiling really needs to be level since you are using it as a visual reference. (Which is one reason for tiling to a decorative border, it gets rid of the uneven ceiling problem :whistling2: .)


----------

